

Share your experience with selling to stock photo sites. - idheitmann

In the spirit of looking for assets I already have to monetize, I have been thinking about iStockPhoto as a possible way to add a few bucks of monthly income.<p>I have thousands and thousands of hi-res RAW images that just sit on my HD, mostly because I'm unsatisfied with 99% of them (what photographer isn't?).<p>After reading "Developer income report #6", I was struck by the fact that his non-negligible income from iStockPhoto is over a smallish portfolio of a bunch of cat5 and a decently framed picture of a plane being loaded.<p>Please tell HN about your experience of selling stock photography to iStockPhoto:<p>What's the relationship like? Does anyone have problems?
How much money do you make (ballpark) on what size portfolio? Are they photos that you are tremendously proud of or just whatever seems like it might sell?
Are there certain personal rules or guidelines that you keep to when deciding what to submit?
How much post-proc will you do with a photo before submitting it?
What else do you have to say about selling stock photography in general and wherever?
======
idheitmann
I hope that's not insensitive to kreci!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2095979>

